# 4 H rabbit info please?



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi all,

My son is in 4 H and is interested in showing rabbits as well. What is required to show them? What breeds are best? Is there any special health testing that has to be done?

Thanks in advance

Shere


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Please see Rabbitgeeks Rabbit Breeds for Beginners
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=397192

Have a good day!


----------



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks!
There is a netherland dwarf breeder close by that has some bunnies and does for sale. They aren't ready to go yet which helps lessen the impulse factor. My son is 7, almost 8, so I think a small breed is a better start? Please correct me if my thinking is wrong? The fair is at the end of July. We are kind of winging this as his 4 H leader is all about chickens and not a lot of help here for rabbits. Are there any rules about how long he has to own the rabbit if its not in the meat class?

Thanks in advance

Shere


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

If not in meat class, not usually a time requirement for ownership.

A small breed is fine to start. We started with a white Netherland Dwarf. We got a couple more for our other sons. Soon they were trying to beat one of the top youth breeders in Calif at the shows. They had a lot of fun. We starting show Dutch also.

Eventually we had (in the past, not currently raising):
Americans, Harlequin, Harlequin Dutch, Holland Lops, French Lops, Satin Angora, English Angora, German Angora, French Angoras, Giant Angoras, Satins, New Zealands (Red, White, Black), Silver, American Chinchilla, Standard Chinchilla, Jersey Wooly, Netherland Dwarf, Polish, American Fuzzy Lops, and one Flemish Giant for a short time.

So be careful, you can get hooked!

Have a good day!


----------



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

.

So be careful, you can get hooked!

Have a good day![/QUOTE]

Hahaha Too late! Well... we already have 8 dairy goats, (tho we really do use the milk/butter cheese, and will also use the meat from the boys), 2 pair of beautiful Serama chickens, a bratty pair of black silkies, a goose, and 2 pair of call ducks... We kind of like animals already  This isn't counting the hens for eggs and the terribly spoiled pinto Mini Filly.

I don't imagine the little rabbits would do much in the way of meat so wouldn't try. My concern is selling any babies tho I suppose the rabbit berries--along with the ones from the goats-- would be great for the garden...

Shere


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

You should be able to call your county extension office and ask them about the rules for the rabbits. I know it is a little different from place to place but around here you are supposed to have your rabbits by May 1st I think meat class is a little different. Also they don't have to be purebred to be shown. If you call they should be able to answer your questions about the rules and sometimes they may even know of where to get the animals from. 

Also here there is a project book that you have to do a certain amount of things in and a records sheet that you have to fill out with inventory costs and lots of different information. The extension office or 4H leader should be able to let you see all the paperwork that you are going to need. Since it is so close to fair you may want to just get started now for next year if you have missed the deadlines. Go to the fair, watch the show (they do ask the kids questions about rabbits as part of showing), and talk to some of the kids and parents about their breeds and what is involved with showing them. Speaking of record sheets, I am off to go try to get those figured out. Good luck.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

When I started in 4-H (years ago) My 4-H leader would sign me up for rabbits (and other things) but I taught myself completely how to show using just the handbooks given to me by the extension office. My first year I took Reserve Grand Champion showman and Grand champion purebred heavy breed. I started with French Lops. Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## jkmlad (Jun 18, 2009)

Every county and every state has different rules regarding their fairs. Connect w/ your local extension specialist and get the info directly from them to avoid any bad surprises. Our county has already passed the deadline for ownership. No... small breeds are not always a good place to start. My 30+ experience with rabbits is that N. Dwarfs are not usually a good choice for new kids who are just getting started. They are high strung little buggers, who often require an experienced handler. My advice is to start with a breed like Himalayan. Not the prettiest breed, but so laid back and easy to handle that almost anyone can cuddle one. They aren't as tiny as Dwarfs, but don't eat any more than a dwarf, and have a much nicer personality.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Like the poster above me says, every county in every state is different. As for rabbits, I'm partial to dutch for showmanship rabbits, very tame, but yet there's a challenge to getting one with good markings.


----------

